# Pics of my new SA1911



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

just got this yesterday and am really excited about shooting it tomorrow. picked this one out based on several ppls opinions and a really long and detailed post about 1911's on this site. thanks for the help!

















this is the the light weight model ... 31 oz. it does have aluminum composite components (slide & trigger)
this might be a long shot, but can anyone recommend a good light that fits this model ... i have read that some lights dont fit snug on this one.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice weapon!! It looks to good for a light. Muzzle flash should do just fine.:smt033


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Six7zero9 said:


> ...picked this one out based on several ppls opinions and a really long and detailed post about 1911's on this site. ...


I wonder who's really long and detailed post that could be? :smt102

Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> I wonder who's really long and detailed post that could be? :smt102
> 
> 
> > Surely not VAMarine.....:anim_lol:
> ...


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

dosborn said:


> We appreciate the posts VAM!!:smt023


Sure do!!!


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I put 150 rounds through this guy today and I was very impressed. Groupings were nice and tight, the trigger pull was nice and crisp and was just smooth all day today. Thanks again for the advice vamarine! And everyone else!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks all. 



Six7zero9 said:


> So I put 150 rounds through this guy today and I was very impressed. Groupings were nice and tight, the trigger pull was nice and crisp and was just smooth all day today. Thanks again for the advice vamarine! And everyone else!


You're quite welcome! I'm glad you're enjoying your Springer. As far as lights go, I've had good luck with Surefires and Streamlight models, their websites should have more detailed info but the TLR 1 and 2 from Streamlight and the X400 from Surefire should be direct fit to the Picatinny rail on your LW Operator. Light to gun fit can vary from light to light. I'd suggest taking the gun with you, unloaded, slide locked back in a case of course to a gun shop that sells lights and try some out and see how they fit before purchasing one, just tell the guys behind the counter what you're planning to do. Don't just whip out your gun and lay it on the counter.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> ... just tell the guys behind the counter what you're planning to do. Don't just whip out your gun and lay it on the counter.


I could see where that may cause some concern.


----------

